# Fishing is poor on the pipe



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Fished for the afternoon/evening rush in the w. flats. Not a bite, nor did we see any fish (could clearly see bottom).

Fished E. lakes for perch and nothing doing there either.

Fished for 6 hours = 0 fish....ouch! :splat: Nobody I talked to was catching anything either.


----------

